# Serialisieren von BufferedImages



## Stefan Litzel (5. Nov 2008)

Der Spamschutz hat meine anderen Titel nicht gefressen, deshalb so was algemeines .

Ok zu meinem Prob, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich hab also eine Klasse, welche eine ganze Menge von BufferedImages hält. Sind so im Bereich von 0 bis 100 (kann aber auch mehr sein) mit Ausmaßen von 1499*2182. Die Klasse hält die Bilder sowie noch weitere Eigenschaften, welche aber für mein Problem keine Rolle spielen. Im Moment ist es so, dass ich die BufferedImages intern in einer ArrayList speichere. Wenn ich jedoch über 17 Bilder komm, gibts ein OutofMemory Exception. Die Bilder sind fertig generierte Druckseiten, welche sich aus mehreren Bildern zusammensetzen. Im weiß noch nicht wie ich das mit der Serialisierung am besten anstelle. Ich hab es jetzt auch mal temporär etwas geändert, damit wenigstens das Drucken funktioniert. Ich generier also die BufferedImages immer nur einzeln, speichere Sie auf der Festplatte nieder und druck dann die Bilder auf der Festplatte. Danach lösch ich die Dateien wieder. Ziemlich umständlich...


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


mfg

Stefan Litzel


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2008)

java -Xmx1000m MeinProgramm
für 1000MB maximalen Speichern hast du schon probiert?


----------



## Stefan Litzel (6. Nov 2008)

Nein hab ich nicht gemacht.Das Programm läuft sowieso auf einem Rechner mit 256MB. Ich wollte das halt etwas eleganter lösen als nur den Speicher zu erhöhen.


----------

